# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Yesterday Morning ....

## linyera

in my town !!!

----------


## Munsey

Big birds . What type of Duck ?  Was it good shooting or poor driving ? 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## EeeBees

Bravo!!!

----------


## linyera

the ducks are netta pepozaca sp.

----------

